# Help with arrow setup for outdoor target



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

What is your (honest) competitive average right now?

-Grant


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

I shoot Easton Carbon Ones and they do well for me. They go right where I aim them and are really durable. I run the .410 spine cut 1" past my rest with 120 grain tips, flex fletch 187s, and Beiter nocks.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

You want a honest advise?
You don't need X10's or nano pro's if you are far away from 1400 group for full FITA, these won't give you an extra score...
different story if you can afford to buy just to show up but that will be all...


----------



## Cbfastcar (May 19, 2015)

Vap v6 are what i shoot and there is only a slightly better group with the v1 s you do not need x10 s to shoot perfect Easton ace are nice it's prety much your skill level is what you get the only reason the pros shoot the expensive arrows is because they are sponsored but I recomend the cap v1 they are currently on sale on Lancaster 45% off


----------



## HoosierArcher85 (Feb 28, 2014)

Thanks guys im looking forward to a shoot in July


----------



## dunmoab (Apr 4, 2013)

I shoot CX blue streak selects with pin nocks and they do well. 110gr glue in tophats and no issues. Even in gusty to strong wind. Just shot an 885 with 42x's on a 900 round. They do fine and they're relatively inexpensive. Comparably speaking and they take a fairly amazing amount of abuse without damaging the shafts.


----------



## Strodav (Apr 25, 2012)

Switched from Easton ACEs to Black Eagle X-Impacts. No difference in NFAA field or 900 round scores.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Dec 20, 2005)

It's all about balistic coefficient when bucking wind. who can push the heavier skinnier arrow faster will catch more points.

If their isn't wind it doesn't matter


----------



## swbuckmaster (Dec 20, 2005)

bigHUN said:


> You want a honest advise?
> You don't need X10's or nano pro's if you are far away from 1400 group for full FITA, these won't give you an extra score...
> different story if you can afford to buy just to show up but that will be all...


I think anyone can benifit from the correct equipment for the job. If your shooting a light fatter arrow and aiming at the dot in unpredictable wind your going to have a larger horizontal spread then the better balistic arrow. Your basically handicapping yourself.


----------



## toyrunner (Jun 26, 2006)

If you ever shot Easton X10 Pro Tours or CX Nano Pros you would know why people shoot them, they work outdoors.


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

I've gotten good results with the Carbon Ones before. I ordered a dozen and weighed them all, then matched up components with each arrow to get the weight spread as small as possible. If you build them well they're good arrows to shoot and pretty affordable.


----------



## mellen (Jun 10, 2015)

I'm still new to archery, so take my comment with that in mind. I use Carbon Ones. I ordered then from Lancaster and they have been great. They have proven to accurate (when I shoot accurate) and durable. I wnt to a field tournament this past weekend and missed at a 60m target, arrow hit and embedded in a cedar tree. Arrow survived fine and I checked it thoroughly.


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

The Carbon One's are very tough. They have a pretty thick wall on them.


mellen said:


> I'm still new to archery, so take my comment with that in mind. I use Carbon Ones. I ordered then from Lancaster and they have been great. They have proven to accurate (when I shoot accurate) and durable. I wnt to a field tournament this past weekend and missed at a 60m target, arrow hit and embedded in a cedar tree. Arrow survived fine and I checked it thoroughly.


----------



## HoosierArcher85 (Feb 28, 2014)

Thanks for the input


----------



## oldpro888 (Dec 31, 2010)

I shoot primarily 900 rounds outdoors and use ACGs. They shoot like darts and get half the wind drift of ACCs. Nearly impossible to damage other than a pin nock, even with 30 arrows in a target at 40 yards at a shoot.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Skinny arrows,low profile vanes, Heavy points+ Carbon One's.


----------



## Acepitcher (Jul 8, 2015)

alright so you have looked at your options as far as arrows. the arrows you have listed are great for wind resistance and with bite through in the toughest conditions although unless you have great shot placement and steadiness with these arrows you will have issues with your score. if i were to go into fita i would shoot the arrows i have no matter what the wind does to them. i shoot the black eagle magnums. i ordered the easton fatboys too. if you are not consistant and have a steady aim at the distances you will shoot in fits a thicker arrow will be your best bet.


----------



## Lazarus (Sep 19, 2005)

^ AT. Gotta love it. 

The Black Eagle X Impact that has been mentioned is a great mid to long distance arrow and won't break the bank. 

Another one, but it doesn't get talked about a lot, small company, small advertising budget, but is as good as they come is the McKinney ll by Carbon Tech. The McKinney ll's are sorted with the utmost attention to spine tolerances. Set them up with a pretty high FOC and shoot away.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Lazarus said:


> ^ AT. Gotta love it.
> 
> The Black Eagle X Impact that has been mentioned is a great mid to long distance arrow and won't break the bank.
> 
> *Another one, but it doesn't get talked about a lot*, small company, small advertising budget, but is as good as they come is the *McKinney ll by Carbon Tech.* The McKinney ll's are sorted with the utmost attention to spine tolerances. Set them up with a pretty high FOC and shoot away.


Long time since I've seen Carbon Tech mentioned. Good as any arrow I can think of....


----------



## Mahly (Dec 18, 2002)

Recent tests with the BE deep impact were very impressive as well.
Inexpensive, skinny, consistent, straight, and heavy. Win x5.


----------



## radulf (May 13, 2013)

I shoot Easton's carbon one arrow and I shoot an average of 670/720 they definetly get the job done for the money.


----------

